# Tip for Peeling Hard Boiled Eggs



## maggie2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if this belongs in this area of the forum but I didn't see a thread for cooking tips so because it involves eggs I put it here. If there is a different thread for tips could someone point me there, please:

Anyway, I discovered that if you add about a teaspoon of baking soda to the water you are boiling your eggs in it helps the shells peel right off. 

I was thrilled to learn this as so often the shells are hard to remove. Hope someone else finds this as helpful as I did.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know there is a thread for tips but I forgot under what. Will have to look myself.
Thanks for the tip though


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2012)

I hadn't heard of using baking soda. Thanks


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've used vinegar and salt, never baking soda. I'll have to give that a try with fresh eggs. The fresher the egg, the harder to peel. I think I'll take today's eggs and give it a whirl now!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've used vinegar and salt, never baking soda. I'll have to give that a try with fresh eggs. The fresher the egg, the harder to peel. I think I'll take today's eggs and give it a whirl now!


 
Waiting to hear 
Nothing worked for me when I had fresh eggs. I had to peel three to get one


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Waiting to hear
> Nothing worked for me when I had fresh eggs. I had to peel three to get one


I'll let you know. I've started three of today's eggs.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip 

I always put the eggs in cold water once cooked then after they have cooled I break the shells off quite easily


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'll let you know. I've started three of today's eggs.



Look forward to hearing what happens


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope--doesn't work with eggs that are only 6-8 hours old. I get better results using salt and vinegar (or, letting the eggs cure for a couple of weeks in the fridge).


----------



## chopper (Nov 14, 2012)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Waiting to hear
> Nothing worked for me when I had fresh eggs. I had to peel three to get one



My friend has fresh eggs. She cuts the hard boiled egg in half and we eat the egg out with a spoon!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 14, 2012)

chopper said:


> My friend has fresh eggs. She cuts the hard boiled egg in half and we eat the egg out with a spoon!



I help in a kitchen to feed the needy, and when we have hundreds of eggs to chop for egg salad sandwiches taking the time to peel them is out of the question.  We crack the cooked eggs in half and scoop out the egg with a spoon.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2012)

chopper said:


> My friend has fresh eggs. She cuts the hard boiled egg in half and we eat the egg out with a spoon!


 
That's the first I've ever heard of that 

Thanks for taking one for the team, C.
Too good to be true I guess, unless it works better with old eggs, which peel easier anyway.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

It probably does work with older eggs. These didn't have an air pocket...they were fresh from the hens.


----------



## chopper (Nov 14, 2012)

Now I am hungry for a fresh egg hard boiled. I need to go to my friend's house with my spoon!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 14, 2012)

ice water here after eggs are cooked. leave in about twenty minutes. crack a bit on counter. work the bowl of a teaspoon just under shell and off comes the shell. never fails and is really quick.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I help in a kitchen to feed the needy, and when we have hundreds of eggs to chop for egg salad sandwiches taking the time to peel them is out of the question.  We crack the cooked eggs in half and scoop out the egg with a spoon.


Using a cooling rack (one that is a grid type) over a hotel pan you can "mash" a lot of hb eggs fairly quickly instead of chopping them.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Using a cooling rack (one that is a grid type) over a hotel pan you can "mash" a lot of hb eggs fairly quickly instead of chopping them.



That's exactly what we do, CWS!  At home I use my square hole potato masher....that's why I thought of it.  Great minds run in the same track!


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been doing the baking soda thing for a few years and it's always worked very well for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2012)

I will try this, as well as the spoon thing.  Always annoying when more egg sticks to the shell than comes off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2012)

I let Shrek know about this, he's the hard boiled egg fanatic!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll be trying the spoon trick and the baking soda.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2012)

I use the boil, drain, crack/craze the shell, then submerge in cold water for half a minutes.  The shell comes right off.

Often, I cheat.  I break the egg into these non-stick cups that have been rubbed with butter, and salt the top of the eggs.  I then put the little cups into their holder, in the egg poaching pan, cover and cook to the desired stage that I want.  So I can get the equivalent of soft, medium, or hard cooked eggs, but with butter.

I know; I'm not helping.  I'll go to my room now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use the boil, drain, crack/craze the shell, then submerge in cold water for half a minutes. The shell comes right off.
> 
> Often, I cheat. I break the egg into these non-stick cups that have been rubbed with butter, and salt the top of the eggs. I then put the little cups into their holder, in the egg poaching pan, cover and cook to the desired stage that I want. So I can get the equivalent of soft, medium, or hard cooked eggs, but with butter.
> 
> ...


 

If you promise to behave you can stay up for 10 more minutes!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## youngster (Nov 17, 2012)

*easy*

I always put salt in the water when boiling the eggs then straight under the cold water tap , then tap them gently on the edge of the sinkand you will find them so easy to peel


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2012)

I make Shrek boil and peel them...easiest way yet!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make Shrek boil and peel them...easiest way yet!



ROFL 

Too easy!


----------



## Rackula (Nov 22, 2012)

Immediate ice bath after ALWAYS works.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2012)

Rackula said:


> Immediate ice bath after ALWAYS works.


I disagree.


----------



## Rackula (Nov 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I disagree.



You may, but I've been hard boiling eggs and peeling them in industrial quantities for over 15 years.

By all means, do it your way.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2012)

Rackula said:


> Immediate ice bath after ALWAYS works.





Rackula said:


> You may, but I've been hard boiling eggs and peeling them in industrial quantities for over 15 years.
> 
> By all means, do it your way.


That is how I do it. It may always work for you, but it doesn't always work for me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That is how I do it. It may always work for you, but it doesn't always work for me.


I disagree. Whether a method works or not depends on several factors, the method is not the most important factor. The most important factor is the age of the egg and how the egg has been processed. Since I raise laying hens, my eggs are not (a) washed (they still have the bloom on them which means evaporation does not occur--no air pocket) and (b) how fresh the eggs are. If I wash the eggs, put them in the fridge, and let them cure (read that, let some of the interior moisture evaporate), those eggs will be easier to peel than eggs fresh from the hen that day. Those eggs, even if I wash before cooking, are not cured. The membrane still adheres to the shell, so what I end up with (regardless of method--and other folks with laying hens will concur) is the membrane and some of the white adhering to the shell. Doesn't matter which method I use, because the eggs are not the same as ones you'll buy in a store (or even from your local farmer--most farmers do not sell only "today's" eggs, but sell eggs that are 1-5 days old) and usually will wash the eggs before selling them. So they have cured a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

I always leave a dozen, that I plan to hard boil, in the back of the fridge for at least two weeks.  Even eggs bought in the store are often, too fresh, to peel nicely.


----------



## menumaker (Nov 23, 2012)

I tap mine with a teaspoon to start it off and then roll the egg on the work top nice and easy.. This seems to seperate the shell from the fine membrane underneath and it peels away. I'm so happy today as my new ckicken has laid her 1st egg!! Only chicken keepers would understand?????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried to post on this earlier today, but my laptop was acting up.  It's all better now.  Darned malware! 

Now that my SIL has cleaned it up, I can successfully communicate again.  So, my communicay is this; you CWS and PriFi, you have taught me things about eggs that I didn't know.  What you said make so much sense.  Thanks.  

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I tried to post on this earlier today, but my laptop was acting up.  It's all better now.  Darned malware!
> 
> Now that my SIL has cleaned it up, I can successfully communicate again.  So, my communicay is this; you CWS and PriFi, you have taught me things about eggs that I didn't know.  What you said make so much sense.  Thanks.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



It's just because we are a couple of smartie pants or shoes...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey PriFi; I got snow.  You'd better duck!

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, hurry up and send it here!  I am without...darn!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2012)

menumaker said:


> I tap mine with a teaspoon to start it off and then roll the egg on the work top nice and easy.. This seems to seperate the shell from the fine membrane underneath and it peels away. I'm so happy today as my new ckicken has laid her 1st egg!! Only chicken keepers would understand?????


YAY! It is so exciting when a new hen joins the egg production line! I believe I posted pics of the first eggs my girls laid...and my first dish made with fresh eggs...


----------

